# long term apartment rental



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,
I've posted before and no doubt this subject has been covered before,but I'd like up to date info.
About to retire and move to the Alicante area. Want to rent for 3/6 months to research the whole area.
TV programs show all sorts of horror stories, well they would, otherwise no story!!
My question, can you reccomend a good legal reliable estate agent which will cover the whole area, is prepared for the long haul, i.e. I don't write cheques easily. Rent then buy thats the plan.
I've had good advice before,so, look forward to hearing from you.
Regards T


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonemar said:


> Hi,
> I've posted before and no doubt this subject has been covered before,but I'd like up to date info.
> About to retire and move to the Alicante area. Want to rent for 3/6 months to research the whole area.
> TV programs show all sorts of horror stories, well they would, otherwise no story!!
> ...


do you mean Alicante City or Province?


hopefully when you have narrowed it down a bit for us, someone _will_ be anle to recommend a good agent in that area

I'd love to be able to, but in nearly 8 years in my little town (in Alicante province) , I haven't found a good agent yet

just read through this forum & you'll find plenty of threads about agent/rental problems

personally, I prefer to rent directly from the owner

if you look at page 4 of the _useful links_ sticky, you'll find links to rental sites & there are lots of 'direct from owner' properties


----------

